# Mara's Planted Tank Project 2017 - Suggestions?



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

So it's always been a bit of a dream of mine to have a planted tank. My Fishy is feeling kind of down and, barring diseases, I'm hoping a bigger tank with more organics might make him feel better.

I'm going to make a checklist of things to get along the way as my way of planning everything. I might also put the prices as a mental note, cause I'll be buying a little here and there out of every paycheck.

I'm totally new to all of this, so please, if you have tips or suggestions, feel free to share! I could really use some ideas for a couple items.


[ $59.99 ] 20 Gallon Long tank - maybe? 
[ $39.99 ] 20 Gallon Long Aquarium stand - this one will probably put tank on the bottom though, I'd be worried my giant 75 dog would run into it and knock it over. Maybe will add another tank with some other fish in the future to the top one?
[ $20.99 ] Heater - Hydor 100w Submersible
[ ] Filter - ?? Suggestions please!
[ ] Pump - ??
[ ] Lightbulbs - ?? HELP?

[ ] Organic potting soil - no idea? I could use some suggestions! Preferably something I could buy online or at a pretty common store, i.e. Wal-Mart or Lowe's Hardware.
[ $19.99 ] Cap - This maybe? 
[ ] Hard scrape - I'm not really sure.. I like the look of Chollo wood, but there's some nice driftwood on Aquabid.

PLANTS
[ ] Naja grass
[ ] H. corymbosa
[ ] Rotala indica
[ ] Echinodorus bleheri
[ ] Microsorium pteropus
[ ] Vesicularia dubyana
[ ] Limnobium laevigatum

Maybe some additional livestock? Snails or shrimp? What would be good for a planted tank?
Also, what's a good procedure for making sure plants/scrape is safe for the tank?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Filter... I have two sponge filters rated for 20G on my 20 Long. I use the Tetra Whisper Air Pump 40 on for both, but they are connected. If you can't sleep well with noise, these are not the air pumps for you. As a light, I have a 30" Finnex Stingray for my tank. Love it!

I've never used organic potting soil, someone will have to give you advice on that.

ETA: I'd just get a 20g long at the $1/gal sale. Then get a 30" glass canopy.

For fish, you can have way more than just snails and shrimp, if your Betta will tolerate it. Pygmy Cories, Danios, Livebearers, etc.

(Typing fast on my iPad, sorry.)


----------



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

Second the $1/gal sale! I made my own lid, so I can't help you there.

I have two of these on my 20L : https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032G8TQQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
They're only $9 each for the 15gal if you have a prime account, I replaced the filter cartridges with my own media. They're really quiet, I have another right next to my bed and all you can hear is the water falling, when your water level gets too low.

I have this light and it works awesome for me: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ID3OK3S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I have hornwort, java moss, anacharis, anubias, swords, java fern, etc that are doing great with it.

I've never used potting soil either, but the sand I use in my tanks is pool filter sand from Home Depot.

I prefer driftwood, but that's just a personal preference. For making things tank safe, I always boil my driftwood before adding it to the tank, if you're going to add any rocks and aren't sure they're aquarium safe you can sprinkle vinegar on them and if it fizzles they fail, I also boiled my smaller rocks too since I didn't know where they came from. For plants I just do a good rinse to get rid of any snails, but I know know my plant source and am not worried about catching anything from them besides pond snails. 

In my 20L I have nerite snails, red cherry shrimp, corys, and platys living with my betta, you have lots of different options!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Don't get the National Geographic sand. The black one I got raised my water pH sky high. 


If there is Tractors Supply store near you, Black Diamond Blasting Sand 20/40 grit is supposed to be cheap and good. Many people use only sand as substrate. 
Black Diamond Medium Blasting Abrasives - For Life Out Here


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!  
@ryry2012 I do have a Tractor Supply near me.. and that is pretty dang cheap. I think I'll go with that!
@halleyana Okay! So I think I'll go with that light. I wonder if this glass canopy would go with it well? There's that strip of plastic in the center I'm wondering about... how wide is the light?

& Boiling scrape before putting it in.. got it! 
@ThatFishThough I would LOVE to have more critters in the tank.. mine's pretty feisty though. :lol 

And the $1/gal sale... sounds like a great deal!


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

Dang it, it looks like I can't edit the thread. I'll just repost my checklist.

[ $20 ] 20 Gallon Long tank - Wait for the $1/gal sale at Petco 
[ $25.99 ] Hood - 30" Glass canopy
[ $39.99 ] 20 Gallon Long Aquarium stand - this one will probably put tank on the bottom though, I'd be worried my giant 75 dog would run into it and knock it over. Maybe will add another tank with some other fish in the future to the top one?
[ x ] Heater - Hydor 100w Submersible
[ $11 ] Filter - Sponge filter x2
[ $10.61 ] Pump - Tetra Whisper Air Pump 40
[ $42.99 ] Lightbulbs - Nicrew LED Aquarium Light, 28-36"

[ ] Organic potting soil - no idea? I could use some suggestions! Preferably something I could buy online or at a pretty common store, i.e. Wal-Mart or Lowe's Hardware.
[ $7.99 ] Cap - Black Diamond Blasting Abrasives 
[ ] Hard scrape - Driftwood

PLANTS
[ ] Naja grass
[ ] H. corymbosa
[ ] Rotala indica
[ ] Echinodorus bleheri
[ ] Microsorium pteropus
[ ] Vesicularia dubyana
[ ] Limnobium laevigatum

I'd love to do a java moss wall as well as the backdrop of the tank!

Also, what do you guys think of these? They're so pretty!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Go for them. They are a blue version of Red Cherry Shrimp.


----------



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

marabriscoe said:


> @halleyana Okay! So I think I'll go with that light. I wonder if this glass canopy would go with it well? There's that strip of plastic in the center I'm wondering about... how wide is the light?


The light is about 4.25" wide, here's a pic of it on my 20L if that helps (pardon my feet)


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Organic potting soil - You should find one without fertilizer or anything else. I heard soil with sand cap can be messy when you pull out plants and vacuum clean. You can go all sand substrate. Many people do that. I have a 5.5g with sand as well.


Black Diamond Sand - You have to rinse it well.


Shrimp are supposed to be very sensitive to water parameters. I'd wait to get them until the tank is cycled, fully matured, and heavily planted. You don't want the betta to snack them.
Those blue shrimp are so pretty! Don't forget to upload come pictures if you get them 


You should check craigslist every now and then. Sometimes people offer good stuff at cheap price. Once I saw someone giving away a 85 gallon tank with stand. They looked clean and in good condition. The ad was removed within a few hours. Someone got lucky. You might be able to find a nice used aquarium stand.


----------



## NeroBubbles (Jan 17, 2017)

Substrate, Black fluorite is really great!


----------



## Betta20165 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Mara,

Your soil doesn't have to be organic. The "organic" name seem to raise prices a little more. CaribSea have good/great planting substrates. Eco Complete Planted Black Aquarium Substrate is their best soil but I'm getting great results just using Flora Max covered with sand. Petsmart sells it at an awesome price (much higher on Amazon of all places) and really good. As someone mentioned their are great sales/giveaways on the sale/trade sites. I've bought and sold equipment there. 

Sponge filters are great bio filters, especially if you plan to keep stock small in numbers and size. I would also consider maybe an Aquaclear 20 or 30. Great filters which offer Bio, Chem, and Mechanical filtration. I too boil my driftwood. I do it multiple times. It not only helps to remove Tannis, it also speeds up the water logging process. I use Malaysian driftwood. Its darker and have more edges which the fish seem to enjoy and makes the tank attractive.

Your Lights are very important even for a small tank. Find the best within your budget. There are some good ones avail that wont break the bank.

Last but not least, enjoy the aquascaping.


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

@halleyana that helps PERFECTLY. i think the light is wider than the weird strip in the middle of the glass canopy. thank you! 
@ryry2012 the plants will survive in sand alone? that would be amazing, I'd be a-ok with having just sand in the tank.
but okay! thanks for the tips!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yep. As fertilizer, you can use root tabs. Actually sand holds plants better. I have a tank with "fancy" aquarium soil. It's shaped small balls, so it doesn't hold shallow rooted plants well. Every time I vacuum clean the substrate which I do pretty often, I see one or two plants float.


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

marabriscoe said:


> Dang it, it looks like I can't edit the thread. I'll just repost my checklist.
> 
> [ $20 ] 20 Gallon Long tank - Wait for the $1/gal sale at Petco
> [ $25.99 ] Hood - 30" Glass canopy
> ...


Heater: I found the Aqueon Pro to be better and more reliable than the Hydor (I've tried two or three Hydors, the last one I just threw away, but others find they work well)

Soil: Might try Miracle Gro Organic Potting Soil, a think layer beneath your Black Diamond sand (see the NPT sticky on this forum it's great). That's what I did. In my shrimp tank, I have just sand (blasting sand, well washed) and the plants do well, but I don't have heavy root feeders (e.g. swords).

Filter: If you're going to go sponge filters, you might just stick a powerhead on top instead of going with an airpump. Up to you. The bubbles popping on the surface sound bugs me, so I went with the near-silent powerhead (Aquaclear 20, in my case)

Lights: I'm sure that one is fine. I use the Finnex Stingray and it has been fabulous.

Driftwood: Different types leach more or less tannins. Up to your preferences. Spiderwood very little, for example. Others might leach for a while (which your betta will enjoy, just a preference thing)

Plants: I'd recommend thinking about aquascaping before you set up. See this link: Aquatic Layout Guide- Rules of Composition: The Golden Ratio, Creating Perspective and Layout Shapes - The Green Machine. Then if a plant doesn't work for you (e.g. my pygmy chain sword never took off) for a given aquascaping function, you can pick a different plant (e.g. I used dwarf sag and it carpeted nicely). Also my expensive lesson was: Be prepared to have 'easy plants die on you, and rather than going nuts trying to figure out what's wrong, just keep what thrives in your particular setup/water.

Good luck!


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the tips! I'm pretty excited to get started soon.

Anyway, my Hydor was delivered and I'm using it in my 10gal for the moment. I'm rather disappointed because it seems to struggle getting anywhere near 75 degrees, even while set to 82. I don't think it'll be sufficient for a 20gal. 

I think I've settled for the Caribsea Eco complete soil! So I need a layer of the Black Diamond stuff on top of that?

I love that aquascaping guide, by the way! VERY useful. Thanks!

I do have a question.. if I decide to do something larger.. like maybe a 55gal. Does that require different filtering media? Like, could I still do sponge filters in a 55gal, or is there something different for those? I've seen larger pumps and stuff floating around... wondering what size tank I would have to upgrade to that kind of stuff.

I'm asking because... there's a 55gal tank with stand on craiglist for $80 that i'm eyeing. 










And it looks like it's in decent condition! (Maybe..?)


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Snatch it! I'd personally go for a Aqua Clear 110 for a 55 G.


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

So today I got my tax refund back and decided to splurge! I bought the tank, canopy, heater, light, AND the stand today. So I really just have the plants and substrates to get!!

(The 55gal just didn't pan out, unfortunately.) 

I think Fishy is really going to enjoy his new home. 

[ x ] 20 Gallon Long tank
[ x ] Hood - 30" Glass canopy
[ x ] Aquarium stand - Titan Eze Metal Double Stand 20g long
[ x ] Heater - Fluval 150w Submersible
[ x ] Filter - Sponge filters x2
[ x ] Pump - Tetra Whisper Air Pump 40
[ x ] Lightbulbs - Nicrew LED Aquarium Light, 28-36"

[ ] Soil - I'm still really undecided on the soil. I think i might go with the Miracle Gro kind though. 
[ $7.99 ] Cap - Black Diamond Blasting Abrasives 
[ ] Hard scrape - Driftwood

PLANTS
[ ] Naja grass
[ ] H. corymbosa
[ ] Rotala indica
[ ] Echinodorus bleheri
[ ] Microsorium pteropus
[ ] Vesicularia dubyana
[ ] Limnobium laevigatum


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Just a quick Java moss note: if you want it to cover driftwood, keep it trimmed down and it will creep laterally. Also, I've tried every moss attachment method- super glue is awesome.


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

MadtownD said:


> Just a quick Java moss note: if you want it to cover driftwood, keep it trimmed down and it will creep laterally. Also, I've tried every moss attachment method- super glue is awesome.


:lol: nice! thanks for the tip! i'll remember that when i start it up!


omg so the fluval is doing great... but the knob on top is super tall and requires a few inches less water just to keep it under the lid.


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

If you mean the Fluval heater, they're usually fully submersible. So the knob goes under the water line. Once it's set, you'll rarely need to adjust it if ever- maybe if you change your fish to a cooler water fish for example.


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

MadtownD said:


> If you mean the Fluval heater, they're usually fully submersible. So the knob goes under the water line. Once it's set, you'll rarely need to adjust it if ever- maybe if you change your fish to a cooler water fish for example.


really? that would be super convenient if so. the top water line does say "max".. does that make a difference?

also, kind of annoyed at my tank right now... the fluval isn't heating it up above 80 either. so i put both the hydor and the fluval in my 10 gallon and it's STILL hovering around 70. i keep my room kind of chilly but surely TWO heaters, 100w and 150w, would be able to compensate?


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

That definitely sounds odd. What's ambient air temperature? I'm not sure which model you have, but usually aquarium heaters have a line that indicates the minimum amount they need to be submerged, not the maximum submerged. And it's important to keep the water level above that min line to be sure that evaporation doesn't expose too much of the heater (and be sure to unplug before each water change). Finally, there is a calibration step, it's not just insert plug in turn heat up- dunno if that's in your directions, often people don't read them. See: www.firsttankguide.net/heater-setting.php


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

MadtownD said:


> That definitely sounds odd. What's ambient air temperature? I'm not sure which model you have, but usually aquarium heaters have a line that indicates the minimum amount they need to be submerged, not the maximum submerged. And it's important to keep the water level above that min line to be sure that evaporation doesn't expose too much of the heater (and be sure to unplug before each water change). Finally, there is a calibration step, it's not just insert plug in turn heat up- dunno if that's in your directions, often people don't read them. See: www.firsttankguide.net/heater-setting.php


..wow. no, i TOTALLY didn't know you needed to do that. i've just been putting in and plugging. jeez! thanks so much for the guide! i'll see if it works.


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

So I just unboxed my stand and it's pretty neat. But I am realizing that I'm not super fond of having my tank so low on the ground.. Will definitely have to upgrade in the future.

Anyway, I wonder if there's any thing I could add to the bottom to make it less too heavy if I put my tank on the top of the stand? The only thing I could think of would be a block of wood and some cinder blocks. But not exactly what I'm going for in home decor, lol.

Also didn't realize that glass canopies don't cover the entire width of the tank!! Need to brainstorm ideas to cover that extra two inches or so. Fishy has never jumped but I really don't want to risk it... or the odds that my cats wouldn't try to get their paws in if the tank stays on the lower half.


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

...nevermind! I totally overlooked the plastic part.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

What about some heavy books like some encyclopedia as weight...? Maybe you can find bargain priced set at thrift shop. Sometimes old heavy books make great room décor.


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

ryry2012 said:


> What about some heavy books like some encyclopedia as weight...? Maybe you can find bargain priced set at thrift shop. Sometimes old heavy books make great room décor.


oh maaan that's a great idea! :O


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey guys, I think I'm gonna use straight sand bc it will be tidier and less rough on the inhabitants. Would anyone have any suggestions as to what kind of sand? And what kind of feets I'd need?


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

Ferts * omg lol


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

LOL. Just root tabs; I like the generic sand from PetCo.


----------



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

I use pool filter sand because it's inexpensive, a lot of people are fond of black diamond blasting sand (which is basically the same thing, except black). If you buy sand at a home improvement store, do not get play sand. 

On the more expensive route: I've heard many good things about Caribe sea tahitian moon sand, I've just never used it because it would be so expensive.

Make sure you rinse the sand very well, it will save you a lot of headache later.

I just use API root tabs, you can also get iron supplements and other tabs, it depends on the demands of your plants. And I also dose API Leaf Zone every once in a while.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Black diamond blasting sand would do the job. Every time you vacuum clean the sand, you are going to lose some. You'll have to add more sand once in a while. It's better to go for inexpensive one. Tahitian Moon sand is beautiful but $$$. Every time I vacuum clean my tank with the Moon sand, I feel like I'm losing pennies...:-D


I use Seachem flourish tabs. If you want to save money, you can get Osmocote in capsules from ebay. Swords and Crypts appreciate iron tabs too. 


I suggest to add root tabs after the tank is cycled and plant roots are established. Adding tabs too early might trigger an algae bloom. I've been there, done that, and had to break down the tank.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

I am a new betta owner as well. I think a planted tank is a really cool idea, and if I had the time and money for it, I'd do it myself. GREAT IDEA, TOTALLY DO IT!!!!!


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

woo! thanks everyone for the suggestions!  

i went with the pool filter sand (omg was it heavy) combined with some API leaf zone and C02. I think i'll go with those osmocote tabs whenever the tank it set up and established. i also bought the plants today, so when they get here and everything is put in, i'll take pics and post them! 

and i am wondering.. if i put a 20G on top.. if it will hold? i'm thinking it might, even if my dog bumps into it, because the water and sand alone is 100+ lbs.


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

hey guys:
i had put Prism in my 20Gal before putting the plants in, i figured why not since it was only gonna be a few days he'd be in there.
so i already had water in it. i just put the sand in and now the water is super cloudy and foamy on top..

is this safe for my prism to be in?
will it affect the plants? can i go ahead and put them in?
google searches says it might take a few days to settle back down.. i don't have anything else to put prism in. yikes 

this is not something i was prepared for! lmao


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

You can add plants anytime. Are they still in bags? If so, float them in the tank for a couple of hours to acclimate.


Next time, add sand first. Some people cover the sand with a plastic bag and pour water slowly. You can also use a piece of foam board. The water would be less cloudy ;-)


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

ryry2012 said:


> You can add plants anytime. Are they still in bags? If so, float them in the tank for a couple of hours to acclimate.
> 
> 
> Next time, add sand first. Some people cover the sand with a plastic bag and pour water slowly. You can also use a piece of foam board. The water would be less cloudy ;-)


okay, awesome! i totally just added the sand. do you think it's okay for my fish though? 

and i will remember that next time, lmao.

putting the plants in was a TOTAL learning process. i have no idea if they'll still be alive in the morning. i didn't even think to acclimate them. crossing my fingers though. :lol

i've got prism in his old 10G where i have my new baby girl sunny, just floating him in a container. they're both super angry haha :lol


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I think your fish will be OK unless he is acting weird. Just keep your eye on him.


What kind of plants did you get? If they are out of the shipping box for a while, they should be OK to be planted.


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

ryry2012 said:


> I think your fish will be OK unless he is acting weird. Just keep your eye on him.
> 
> 
> What kind of plants did you get? If they are out of the shipping box for a while, they should be OK to be planted.


i got...
Assorted crypts, a corkscrew val, assorted stems, java fern, water sprite, naja grass clump, java moss, a sword plant, a banana plant, a micro sword, and some aponogeton crispus. they're all really pretty and i'm hoping they'll grow.

i got 'em this morning and they've been waiting around to be planted all day. hopefully that's long enough?

and... i just put him in and it's so cloudy i have no idea where he went! OTL


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

i found him! he's swimming about and super curious about everything. i hope all goes well, i have to go to bed in a second.

edit: he's trying to eat the plants. he just spit out a little bit of a leaf. OTL


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

You got nice assortment of plants! Do not burry them too much because it might cause rot. You insert the plants in the sand, pull them up slowly, and release them right before they will come out and float. If you want to have Java Fern on the sand, just burry the roots (black parts) but not the rhizome (the green thick part). I used to have Java Fern and Corkscrew Vals. They are very easy and double triple if they love your tank!


I started liking Crypts a lot these days. I have seven crypts now  


You might want to rinse the plants in tap water before planting to prevent snails. 


One more thing. Make sure to test the tank water. Some substrate change water parameters.


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

hey guys! i've got pics to share!

so i set everything up, let the sand settle, and tidied up after i could see a little better. some of the plants have browned and it makes me sad. but some are doing well so far! 

here's a full tank pic:









it looks a bit like a wild jungle, but it looks better than it did! 

this lil one got all brown on me, and it's the worst one so far:









and the ones in the back are suffering some brown too, but the ones in the front are doing pretty well:









you can see some more browning in this pic, but hey drift wood!:









this big guy right here is doing pretty well as far as i can tell:









and so is this itty bitty one:









i think i want way more of that last one if it works out.

so i used some CO2 and some Leaf Zone and have been leaving my light on for about 10-12 hrs a day. my temperatures took a dip last night because i left the window open when i went to work and the cold suddenly came on us. i still haven't managed to get these heaters to keep the temperature constant. OTL


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Good job! My tank looks untidy with new plants...


You can leave cabomba and water sprite floating. Sometimes it works better for these plants. Once they grow roots, you can plant them. Don't be sad if you see Crypt melt. It's normal. My new crypts are melting too. They are rather hardy. Once they get used to the tank, they will be OK. 


It's better to keep the light on for 8 hours unless you want to get an algae tank.


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

ryry2012 said:


> Good job! My tank looks untidy with new plants...
> 
> 
> You can leave cabomba and water sprite floating. Sometimes it works better for these plants. Once they grow roots, you can plant them. Don't be sad if you see Crypt melt. It's normal. My new crypts are melting too. They are rather hardy. Once they get used to the tank, they will be OK.
> ...


This is amazing! The rules for gardening in an aquarium are so different from regular gardening.
And oop, def cutting it down to 8 hours lol.

My cabomba finally perked up, lol.


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

Well... crap.
I apparently did not rinse the plants out well enough! I now have at least 5 adorable baby snails chilling in my tank.
What do I do with these l guys?? I have a feeling my tank isn't gonna support 1 fish + an army of small snails


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

bought an assassin snail to take care of them. 

though i think prism has been munching on them.. he's bloated and i haven't fed him since yesterday. sigh

anyway, a plant or two wilted away. i don't remember which ones they were. but the sword, crypts and the water sprite are all doing magnificently. they're really pretty and i might get more of them in the future, esp for the tank sunny is in. 

i got a lil bit of algae.. but i've got a timer on it's way here so that i can take care of that issue lol.


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

my assassin snail is here! he's such a fiesty lil beast. the instructions said he might not be active in the first 24 hours due to stress but nope. my lil guy was out and crawling about as soon as he got upright. i've named him Danger. he's really quick for a snail and i've found him burrowed into the sand a couple of times. 

i found a BIG ramshorn snail in my tank too. he seemed like a cute lil guy but he was munching a big hole in one of my crypt leaves. so i vacuumed him out instead of waiting for danger to get him. the tiny pond snails are still open season though.

i got a timer for the tank too. but i need a more powerful vacuum b/c it's getting kinda messy and my regular one is not too effective, since the tank is close to the floor.


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

I also wanted to say that Prism is feeling 100% better. He's super active and always swimming around and poking about. He's started flaring at me all the time again. He's also really shiny. I think the plants have really improved water quality for him.


----------



## SnowyAlex (Jun 30, 2016)

If you ever need to refill your sand, I use this method, and it keeps the cloud down and helps "aim" where you want the sand to go


----------

